# Ft Pickens 10/21



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

SO this is a P-Report. I'm heading out after work today to see if i can find any fish. I know in Newengland the first cold snap send fish into a frenzy is that the same logic down here?
I'm bringing all my gear with the hopes of a few reds slot would be great but id be happy with a picture of a monster bull, and going to run a heavy line for a shark. any trout or spanish would be great too. Does this sound reasonable or will other species start moving into the area with the cooler weather?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

With the cold, King's will be in the bay..


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

my knowledge of the area is not the best. are you suggesting that I may have more luck with Kings if i headed to 3 mile or bob sikes?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

SO my day went a little off of plan. my wife and I went to 3mile instead. it seemed like there were lots of people catching white and speckled trout, a few puppy drum mixed in. 
Our catch was a little smaller. I set out my high low rig of squid that was picked clean in seconds like normal. and had no luck with sabikis despite all of the bait. 
I walked over to the side facing the driving bridge and toss my sabiki hoping for a more fishy result. my line goes taught and I see somthing flashy and about a foot and a half come up, turns out i caught/ foul hooked a two foot ribbon fish. I figured what the heck they make good king bait i think. i tied it onto a two hook stinger rig and set him out only to part him off rig and all on some bottom structure. I saw him swim by about thirty minutes later much to my sadness, I hate thinking that it was wasted and could potentaily harm another animal.
now annoyed and unable to show my wife who was being an excellent student how fun fishing can be when there are fish i decided to sweeten our sabiki rig with squid. i had her catch about half a dozen pinfish and grunts. i tossed one out for bait but like all day no takers.

Anyone have a pointer for speckled trout? the whites ive caught were at night on squid and not without a fair share of bait snatched.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I would try bouncing a jig with Gulp Shrimp off the bottom, that way the little bait stealers can't get the Gulp off so easy. They even make a Gulp that glows, I always do well with Gulp!!! Good Luck!


----------

